# Dragon Quest IX launches on Nintendo DS



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*22nd July 2010 11:38 AM*

Darren Allan







 Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies is due to come out on the Nintendo DS platform in Europe tomorrow.

 The game has already been a big hit in Japan, where it has gathered a player base of some 4.2 million (the Dragon Quest series of games has sold over 50 million in total).

 Your quest begins at the character customisation screen, where you design a face, select hair colour and other details, before adventuring forth with up to four friends via wireless multiplayer.

 Quests to find artefacts or defeat monsters result in unlocked rewards when completed, which could be one of a thousand rare items, or a new job. Characters can develop by switching jobs or learning new abilities, and there’s some crafting in the form of alchemy, too.

 Other interesting features include weekly challenge quests which can be downloaded, and a “canvassing” mode. This allows players to keep the game active even when their DS is put away in their pocket or bag – it automatically detects another player’s DS in the same mode, and wirelessly swaps character info and treasure maps.

 These maps lead to hidden dungeons known as grottoes which contain unique boss monsters and rare loot.

 Dragon Quest IX presents a tough challenge for players, apparently, and it retails at £34.99.


----------

